# Canon Concept Dye-Sub Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2010)

```
<p><strong>A higher end Selphy?</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong></p>
<div id="attachment_5147" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 310px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/L1002959.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-5147" title="L1002959" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/L1002959.jpg" alt="" width="300" height="450" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon's Concept Dye-Sub</p></div>
<p></strong></p>
<p>Canon didn’t bring along their 120mp APS-H sensor, their giant sensor or their 4K camera, but they did bring a new concept in dye-sub home printing.</p>
<p><strong>Features:

</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong></p>
<ul>
<li><span style="font-weight: normal;"> Print quality of professional inkjet and high end photo labs.</span></li>
<li><span style="font-weight: normal;">Multiple aspect ratio printing: 5×7.5, 1:1 and 16:9</span></li>
<li><span style="font-weight: normal;">High quality photobook creation right from the printer.</span></li>
<li><span style="font-weight: normal;">Easy roll paper and cartridge ink.</span></li>
</ul>
<p></strong></p>
<p>The folks at Canon were pretty excited about the quality of the product, it was unknown at this time if it was a product coming to market any time soon.</p>
<p>Printing books at home easily would be very cool.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 00D

</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong></p>
<div id="attachment_5148" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/L1002963.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-5148" title="L1002963" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/L1002963.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The Canon 00D's and 400 DO from the inside</p></div>
<p></strong></p>
<p>Every 2-3 months I receive an email with a picture of a Canon 00D attached. “omg a new Canon camera? what is 00D?!”. I smile a little and return the email explaining what it is.</p>
<p>There’s a whole bunch of 00D’s to the left there. They get carted around to trade shows along with the innards of lenses as a cool display. The 400 DO is also opened up for the whole world to see. Lenses and lens construction never get old to me.</p>
<p><strong>Swag</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong></p>
<div id="attachment_5149" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 460px">Ã‚Â l<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/L1003174.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-5149" title="L1003174" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/L1003174.jpg" alt="" width="450" height="450" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Brochures, Brochures, Brochures</p></div>
<p></strong></p>
<p>I love brochures, I don’t care what they’re for…. cars, furniture, cameras, it doesn’t matter. We just don’t see enough of them anymore. I think Canon Canada still gives out the EOS catalogue from 1997 to dealers.</p>
<p>However, you can still find them at big trade shows and I try to be selective in what I do take. These things get heavy.</p>
<p>Who had the best? Are you shocked it was Leica? Although that Canon EOS system catalogue is very nice. That little bag you see there is Zeiss candies, they taste about as good as a lens would. Lensbaby gave away stickers.</p>
<p>I shouldn’t be too harsh on Canon Canada , they did give me a lens cloth once.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> I shouldnâ€™t be too harsh on Canon Canada , they did give me a lens cloth once.



LOL. There's a free microfiber cloth tucked somewhere in almost every camera bag sold by Lowepro...


----------



## ryanraphael (Sep 23, 2010)

This reminds me of a post on Gizmodo earlier during their NY trade show...
http://gizmodo.com/5628729/what-is-canons-mysterious-mega-ultimate-printer

Does it have anything to do with this so-called ultimate printer?


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 24, 2010)

Does this talk like the earlier Selphy printer? No sale otherwise .


----------

